# Pecan tree and Mesquite tree removal in the future



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a pecan tree in the back yard and a mesquite in the front yard I am going to have cut down. I am cutting the mesquite and going to have to get a professional to cut the pecan because it is in between the house and garage and don't feel comfortable doing it myself... 
To try to offset the cost of cutting the pecan I figured the wood had to be worth something.. Does anybody buy wood?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've stumbled across so much free stuff lately, that I don't need to buy anything.

if the wood is figured, spalted or otherwise desirable - you might find a mill willing to buy it.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

If you don't poison that mesquite stump or grub the roots it will grow back.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Plan is to have the stumps grinded. 
I will post a pic of the masquite I think the base would make some really nice bowls. The tree sorta split to two trees at some time and is a pretty good size.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would still poison the mesquite so the roots don't sprout a new tree. They are a tough tree.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

What type of poison should I use? I really don't want it to grow back..


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Drill a few holes in it and put concentrated roundup or similar. It will do the job.

Mesquites are tough that is why they grub the roots


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I will do the round up in some holes, hope it works!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

The herbicide "Remedy" is a more reliable woody plant killer. Lot of places have it in a ready to use "RTU" small container. Don't need a lot--the secret is to wet the cambium bark area immediately when the tree is cut off.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

My Little Big boat said:


> I will do the round up in some holes, hope it works!


You can also drill holes in it and use rock salt to kill the roots.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

*mesquite*

depending on the size/shape, I might be interested in purchase. post or PM a pic. I've been known to drive quite a long way for a good mesquite tree.

hOOter


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is a picture of the mesquite... It isnt huge and I dont think you can get to many board out of it but the base of the trunk is a pertty good size

If you look closly you can see a few bowls in there..LOL

I have to upload one at a time...


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

another of the base of the trunk..


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

other side...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The herbicide "Remedy" is a great product for it.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

UGLY pecan tree... The wind has removed most of the limbs...


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

If I lived close I'd be interested in the mesquite but having to drive 3+ hours, it simply isnt large enough to make it cost effective. (not enough usable board feet in that tree as I see it)

I appreciate you posting pictures.

hOOter


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

You might be able to find someone to remove them for free if they keep the wood (salvage cost). You can also take it down yourself, take it to the mill, pay mill costs, dry it for a year, and sell it for a little cash. I have used a sawmill in Kingsville twice and bought wood from them several other times.

IMO your trees are too small to get a lot of interest up for an outright buy. The mesquite is salvageable, but the pecan just doesn't have much there (looks relatively thin) if my depth perception is working.

BTW, if you do decide to mill it, grub out the stump. Some of the best figure in wood is at or below ground! Also, longer is best. Keep the trunk pieces at least 4' and better to be at least 6' long. Yes they will be heavy. Many mills can't properly stabilize short logs on their equipment and therefore will not mill them. For example 3' long and 18" diameter is minimum for the Nave's Sawmill in Kingsville last time i talked to them...but much longer (I aim for 6' minimum) gives you more options with the wood.

If you don't have a flatbed trailer, the boat trailer works great. Been there, done that, twice!


----------

